# Coilovers & Swissvax Motorshine



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a new set of coilovers to fit and I want to protect them from the elements given how susceptible they seem to be to corrosion. ACF-50 has been recommended to me, and I've listed the details of that below. However I know people, including Polished Bliss, really like Swissvax Motorshine.

So my question is whether the ACF-50 could be used on top of the motorshine, once it has dried??

http://www.acf-50.co.uk/


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

in the past ive used copper slip or white silicon grease, cheap and works


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

nickellezze, we use it to protect bolts against the elements on the petrochemical plants i work on and we are near the sea!!, its quite thick but it spreads quite thinly


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

SV Motorshine is just silicone spray if I am not mistaken....


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> SV Motorshine is just silicone spray if I am not mistaken....


You're mistaken! 

It forms a semi-permanant lacquer coating on the surface - it's definitely not a silicone spray.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> SV Motorshine is just silicone spray if I am not mistaken....


As John says.. no it's not - it's like a sort of engine bay laquer.

I'd not put it on coilovers, as it does dry - I've always used copper grease on mine as well..


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Worked really well on the coilovers on my Lotus - still holding up really well. It's a flexible kind of finish - tricky to describe but it sort of bends as the springs move. 

Really suits some engines (Audi V8 crackle finish!) but less good on engines with lots of flat plastic.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

be careful when using motor shine, overspray can be an issue so mask up


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> You're mistaken!
> 
> It forms a semi-permanant lacquer coating on the surface - it's definitely not a silicone spray.


Oh god even worse then if it's engine laquer! That stuff is hateful horrid stuff!!!


----------

